
The North American Video Game Crash of 1983 - rexreed
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_video_game_crash_of_1983
======
rexreed
What's interesting to note is that it was the video game industry that had
lobbied in the US and Canada (and Japan) for a smaller $1 coin closer to the
size of a quarter. Which we still don't have in widespread circulation:

"The American game industry lobbied in Washington, D.C. for a smaller $1 coin,
closer to the size of a quarter, arguing that inflation (which had reduced the
quarter's spending power by a third in the early 1980s) was making it
difficult to prosper.[19] During the 1970s, the dollar coin in use was the
Eisenhower Dollar, a large coin impractical for vending machines. The Susan B.
Anthony Dollar was introduced in 1979, and its size fit the video game
manufacturers' demands, but it was a failure with the general public.
Ironically, the new coin's similarity to the quarter was one of the most
common complaints. In Canada, existing dollar bills were removed from
circulation and replaced with coins in 1987."

